# How people in arrears use the internet to get help



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jul 2021)

The attached article was recommended to me as an insight into how people use the internet for the management of their arrears.

I thought that the topic was very interesting but I got nothing at all from the article. 

Maybe someone else might read it and get some insight into how askaboutmoney might be more useful in this area? 

Brendan


----------



## kinnjohn (8 Jul 2021)

Do you know how old the article is, seven or eight old or recent,


----------



## jpd (8 Jul 2021)

According to Acrobat reader, the document was created on 20/10/2015


----------



## kinnjohn (8 Jul 2021)

Thanks jpd
I did not notice that I have seen references to 2014 at the bottom of the article,


----------

